# Seriously concidering getting a GSD pup



## msnorth (Jan 13, 2014)

Hello. First post. I've been informed that a litter of GSD pups will be due in Feb. & am seriously concidering getting one. I have a few questions. The owner said both parents have a mild temperment. What does this mean? Also, my husband & I have a 3 year old beagle. Are GSD good around other breeds? & last, I hear GSD shed A LOT. My husband doesn't really want a dog that sheds too much, but wants a dog that protects when he's deployed. Is the shedding worth it? TIA!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

msnorth said:


> Hello. First post. I've been informed that a litter of GSD pups will be due in Feb. & am seriously concidering getting one. I have a few questions. The owner said both parents have a mild temperment. What does this mean? Also, my husband & I have a 3 year old beagle. Are GSD good around other breeds? & last, I hear GSD shed A LOT. My husband doesn't really want a dog that sheds too much, but wants a dog that protects when he's deployed. Is the shedding worth it? TIA!


Heck yeah the shedding is worth it.

If the bitch throws any coats, you might consider that as I have owned three coats and I have noticed they shed much less than a standard coat. Doesn't seem to make sense when you look at them but it works out that way. However, when they blow their coats.....it's a real hairapalooza. On a daily basis, the coats I have had shed much less plus my current shepherd is eating raw and that seems to also make a difference as the last two ate kibble.

Temperament is of course important and I would be inclined to go visit the sire and dam and check out their "disposition", I'm sure the breeder will be accommodating, whether the sire is around or not is another question. I am not knowledgeable enough to know if temperament is more nature or nurture but all 3 of our GSD's had/have wonderful temperaments.....like cupcakes they were/are. 

GSD's pups are a handful, so I have been told by my friends who had other breeds, especially my bro in law who has collies. 

I cannot speak to the question regarding whether they are good around other breeds as we have only had one breed. However, I see many pictures and read many posts of folks in here who have numerous dogs and numerous breeds all living under the same roof, so I assume they coexist without much problems at all. 

Good luck to you and I believe when you get your shepherd, in short order you will come to see why they are such terrific companions. It just takes a few months .....LOL.

SuperG


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well the shedding is worth it to me But yes, they do shed ALOT. You can brush for days,and they'll still drop hair

I have a metro air force blower that I can't live without, mine gets blown out atleast once a week in good weather.

Mild temperament? I guess you'll have to ask the breeder what they mean by that. Their description may not match mine or others.

In my opinion, GSD's don't make good dogpark dogs. Depends on the nature of the dog as to whether it will like other animals (outside the immediate family) or not. As for protecting?, again, depends on the dog, they may bark which is a good deterrent, but most dogs will protect themselves vs protect others

No one can predict the future, so I don't think I or anyone, can give you a definitive answer to your questions.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Well it seriously depends about the shedding..if your husband cant stand the thought of hair in every little nook and corner, and even sometimes in your food (maybe thats just mine) and you may think that this could seriously impact your choice to keep the dog down the road then i would say no find a short hair breed that can do the job. Mine have blown 2 wal mart vacuums  i also take them everywere i go, even if i am wearing something awesome and i dont want it covered in them lol. If the shedding is not a super huge deal then yes, they make super amazing family members, and even better jogging partners. I have never heard the term mild temperment.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

mine is sheding real bad now and my whole house fills up with hair like a sheep has been sheared every day!


ITs winter and cold here i dont get it.


Hair is everywhere. I brush her daily!


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

msnorth don't get the same sex as you have now. Some gsds are good some aren't depends on the individual. 

I dont know if it is just me but they don't seem to be as social or care for other dogs much compared to some breeds that always want to make a new friend.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

msnorth said:


> I hear GSD shed A LOT. My husband doesn't really want a dog that sheds too much, but wants a dog that protects when he's deployed. Is the shedding worth it? TIA!


Honestly, I don't think the German Shepherd is the breed for your home if your husband doesn't really want a dog that sheds a lot. Because they do shed a lot. And that is just the day to day shedding. A couple of times a year they blow their coat and it is even worse. 

I brush my dog several times a week and I can still vacuum up enough hair to make a whole new dog out of what I suck up. I often ask myself why I put so much effort into keeping him brushed when I still end up with so much loose hair. Then I think about how bad it would be if I didn't brush him regularly!

There a many other big, barking breeds that can act as a deterrent that don't shed nearly as much as a German Shepherd. You might want to consider one of them. It would be a shame to get a puppy, love it and invest time and effort in training and socializing, only to end up with an outside lawn ornament that isn't welcome inside because of the mess. 

And I think you should be commended for asking questions now, rather than later! 
Sheilah


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Well, if your husband is dead set against a shedder, then a GSD will only prove to be a source of frustration for the both of you for the next 12-17 years. I don't think I have served a single lasagna for the past fifteen years that didn't have any of that "special spice!" JK, but seriously, you can vacuum (with a Dyson) every single day, and still, you will be amazed to find GSD fur inside even your oven, lol! When they blow their coats, it's absolutely crazy. I can pull off the dry cleaning bags and quickly slip on my outfit five minutes before I leave the house, but an hour later when I walk into the office covered in dog hair, I *have* to be able to laugh it off and joke that "You can't take me anywhere!" 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

JackandMattie said:


> Well, if your husband is dead set against a shedder, then a GSD will only prove to be a source of frustration for the both of you for the next 12-17 years. I don't think I have served a single lasagna for the past fifteen years that didn't have any of that "special spice!" JK, but seriously, you can vacuum (with a Dyson) every single day, and still, you will be amazed to find GSD fur inside even your oven, lol! When they blow their coats, it's absolutely crazy. I can pull off the dry cleaning bags and quickly slip on my outfit five minutes before I leave the house, but an hour later when I walk into the office covered in dog hair, I *have* to be able to laugh it off and joke that "You can't take me anywhere!"
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I knew i was not the only one that had hair in the food...its normal around my house!


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

pets4life said:


> mine is sheding real bad now and my whole house fills up with hair like a sheep has been sheared every day!
> 
> 
> ITs winter and cold here i dont get it.
> ...


Tell me about it, clumps of hair are falling out of her butt when she walks by.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> I knew i was not the only one that had hair in the food...its normal around my house!


Loll! Yum 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Tell me about it, clumps of hair are falling out of her butt when she walks by.


Butt hair is the softest, at least, hehehehe! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

SuperG said:


> Heck yeah the shedding is worth it.
> 
> If the bitch throws any coats, you might consider that as I have owned three coats and I have noticed they shed much less than a standard coat. Doesn't seem to make sense when you look at them but it works out that way. However, when they blow their coats.....it's a real hairapalooza. On a daily basis, the coats I have had shed much less plus my current shepherd is eating raw and that seems to also make a difference as the last two ate kibble.
> 
> ...


Our coatie sheds plenty, it just stays stuck to him until removed by brushing  As far as getting along with other dogs, it depends on the dogs involved. I'm not saying yours is, but beagles can be "personal space" violators, at least ours was and some dogs don't do well with it.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

other issue -- if you are seriously thinking about getting a GSD you may want to look around and get the best dog possible. Wondering if the person with the potential litter is just some guy with a male and a female breeding for pups to sell ----"The owner said both parents have a mild temperment. What does this mean?"

Temperament not stray hair will have a greater impact on you .


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

They shed alot all the time, and even more other times.

PLUS they are tons more work then many other breeds for the first few years. Needing hour(s) or your extra free time every day (what? you don't have any free time right now  ) And socialization plus dog classes (cost?) are the best way to help with this.

Additionally there are many genetic health issues and temperament issues (aggression? fear?) that affect our breed. So if you are paying $500 or less for this puppy you need to bank a few thousand dollars in case health/training issues come up in the next year or so.

Good place to look to decide on this breed (or not) --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html

If you are up for an older dog, there are hundreds of purebred GSD's in rescues/shelters right now. LEast you'll have a better idea of that dog's health and temperament and the money you save getting the dog can be used to help with normal vet/food/training bills.

Good luck!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

1 >>> are the owners reputable breeder's?

2 >>> if you're getting a pup i think it will work
out fine but you have to train, socialize and keep
a close on both dogs.

3 >>> my dog blows his coat (heavy shedding) and there's
always some shedding. brushing a lot, vacuum often and spot
sweep helps.

4 >>> some GSD's are protective some aren't. if you want
a protective dog find a trainer. i think you should find a trainer
whether you want a protective dog or not. having a well trained
highly socialized dog is such a pleasure.

5 >>> the shedding is so worth having a GSD. you can have fun
with the shedding. you can put it in a large pile and stare at it
in amazement. on a windy day you can throw it to the wind.
you can leave it in a pile in the yard and the birds will take it
to build a nest.



msnorth said:


> Hello. First post. I've been informed that a litter of GSD pups will be due in Feb. & am seriously concidering getting one. I have a few questions.
> 
> 1 >>> The owner said both parents have a mild temperment. What does this mean?
> 
> ...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

1 >>> hair in food, in the refrigerator, don't wear black. like you
said "in every nook and cranny". my GF workks at a spa. several
of the people that work there have dogs. lots of times the employees
get dressed at work because they wear black.

2 >>> short hair breeds shade also.



misslesleedavis1 said:


> Well it seriously depends about the shedding..if your husband cant stand the
> 
> 1 >>> thought of hair in every little nook and corner, and even sometimes in your food (maybe thats just mine) and you may think that
> 
> ...


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

To me the shedding is negligible. My old dog shed a lot, like my GSD sheds about 10% as much. I have never seen a dog shed like my old dog.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> 1 >>> hair in food, in the refrigerator, don't wear black. like you
> said "in every nook and cranny". my GF workks at a spa. several
> of the people that work there have dogs. lots of times the employees
> get dressed at work because they wear black.
> ...


Second #2, doggiedad. My previously tan sofa is gradually shifting to a dark grey as the weim's short hairs solidly ebbed themselves in the fabric. Same with my cream colored upholstered headboard, and she doesn't sleep ON the headboard, lol. Unlike Jack's hairs which float around and up and everywhere, hers find a place to land and I swear have hooks on the end. The vacuum has almost no effect pulling them out of that basket weave sofa fabric. Doh! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Yep, i could spend all day vacuuming. As doggiedad said "hair in the refrigerator"...totally.


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

There is no carpet in my house. I have hair balls, like tumble weed, blow up and down the hallway. 

I brushed a grey Chihuahua out of my dog today. 

My Miniature Pinscher sheds just a much, and ironically, it's his hair on my clothes most of the time. Probably because he's always in my lap. 

My two dogs get along just fine. And they both are great watch dogs and bark to alert me.


----------



## msnorth (Jan 13, 2014)

Talked it over with the hubs & the reason why he didn't want a dog that sheds is because he had a roommate in college who had a dog that shed A LOT but the owner never brushed her or vacuumed the house so my hubs had a hard time with that. 
My husband has done his research as well & feel a GSD would be a good dog for us. We're not ones to give up when things get hard. I had cancer twice & when my hair was falling out...my hair was everywhere as well! Haha! I think we'll be able to handle it  
Thanks for all the shedding stories!


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

I must say, my old shepherd was a Purina eater (didn't know better) and blew his coat everyday it seemed. My two now easy raw (females had same coat as old male- stock coat) and she doesn't really shed, only had her a week though. Sabo has a weird coat and hardly sheds. We still have fur in the corners, but not add bad as before

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

yeah i bet MOST of the people who say they find hair everywhere dont feed raw. a dog in optimum health sheds less. i dont have hair everywhere like everyone is saying. hair in the fridge?!?! i only brush with furminator when he lays next to me on the couch (1-2 times a week) and my house isnt full of dog hair and i have cream colored tile floors. when i put on a suit i do stay far from my dog. suits and sweaters are hair magnets.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

op, gsd shed year round. i wouldn't want to stand "inspection" and live with a gsd. sorry not what you wanted to hear. i thank your husband for his service, from an old navy vet.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Please do yourself a favour and check out at least 3 breeders in your area if you are set on getting a GSD. Does this breeder you are considering do health checks? There are a lot of health issues that plague this breed, and some things are totally avoidable with health testing.

There are different types/lines that need to be considered. Can you post the pedigree of the litter you are considering? There are some great brains here, who can give you some awesome feedback.

Also, keep in mind that in addition to a lot of brushing and vacuuming, a GSD typically needs a lot of physical and mental exercise. 

They are fantastic dogs if you get one from a good breeder and raise them properly, you just can't beat them. But they are really a breed you need to do your research on. remember this dog is going to be part of your family for 15 years or so, hopefully, so it's worth spending some extra time now, to get the right dog.

Please be sure to check out more than one breeder, people here can help you find a few good ones in your area, once they know what lines you're looking for.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Feed raw, supplement with Feedsentials and the dog won't shed.

I only had hair everywhere when I took my dog off raw and Feedsentials and fed him freeze dried. Once he was back on both, the shedding stopped.

Feed-Sentials Nutritional Supplement


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Curtis said:


> There is no carpet in my house. I have hair balls, like tumble weed, blow up and down the hallway.
> 
> I brushed a grey Chihuahua out of my dog today.


This happens to me all the time!

Hair, hair, everywhere! In my fridge, on the stove, in my bed, on my furniture, in my food. I can sweep, vacuum and mop, a couple of minutes later a tumble weed blows by. 

I am so sick of hair I am seriously thinking about shaving EVERYONE including myself! :crazy:


----------



## bibaxt (Jan 9, 2014)

I haven't dealt with GSD shedding yet but I know with the collie/chow mix if I over brush her she tends to shed more. Lol I work at a renaissance festival and I got a drop spindle and started making yarn out of her hair. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> Feed raw, supplement with Feedsentials and the dog won't shed.
> 
> I only had hair everywhere when I took my dog off raw and Feedsentials and fed him freeze dried. Once he was back on both, the shedding stopped.
> 
> Feed-Sentials Nutritional Supplement


In your opinion, is there a next best option to feeding raw if you can't afford it? Like feeding raw once a week, or adding something to their food? We don't have any kind of restaurant supply store, Costco, or co-op where I live. Currently using salmon oil and eggs- it helped a lot with itching but not with shedding so much.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

JackandMattie said:


> Second #2, doggiedad. My previously tan sofa is gradually shifting to a dark grey as the* weim's short hairs solidly ebbed themselves in the fabric.* Same with my cream colored upholstered headboard, and she doesn't sleep ON the headboard, lol. Unlike Jack's hairs which float around and up and everywhere, hers find a place to land and I swear have hooks on the end. The vacuum has almost no effect pulling them out of that basket weave sofa fabric. Doh!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We had the same effect with beagle hair. We use quite a few 3m lint rollers and they work decently on GSD hair, but the short hair from our beagle would embed, much more difficult to remove.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Kaimeju said:


> In your opinion, is there a next best option to feeding raw if you can't afford it? Like feeding raw once a week, or adding something to their food? We don't have any kind of restaurant supply store, Costco, or co-op where I live. Currently using salmon oil and eggs- it helped a lot with itching but not with shedding so much.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I don't know if it the raw or the Feedsentials that keeps the hair on Hans. I did stop only the Feedsentials once when I ran out for a couple of weeks, and the hair was noticeable. Lost some of the coat's shine, too. 

I think I would give Feedsentials a go. 

What I was feeding was, in my opinion, the "next best thing" which was freeze dried raw, no Feedsentials during the trial, and the shedding was dramatic. 

I am only giving him Feedsentials at the rate of one tablespoon, every other day. One jar lasts a very long time, and I keep it in the freezer. 

I swear, I haven't brushed him in a couple of weeks nor used my high velocity dryer, and there is no hair around the house. 
The vet looked at me skeptically when I told him he doesn't shed. He proceeded to grab a handful of his coat, then looked surprised when he got nothing.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I too feed raw with Feedsentials as a supplement and have next to no shedding. This spring will be a better test as he has a full winter coat to lose. Hoping I can brush it out quickly and return to no shedding again.

My last GSD shed horribly and 12 months of the year. He was fed kibble and no Feedsentials but also had EPI and serious skin allergies. Not really a fair comparison.


----------

